# your thoughts on this crossbread



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

hey guys just wondering ur thoughts. a guy from my brothers work has a tan female staffy "champion/good bloodline" he is keen for me to put my dog over his and i get pick of the litter should have pics of the bitch on fri. wat are ur thoughts of me doing this? is it wrong? im sure they will come out very nice looking dogs. 

i will post pics up when i get them of the bitch 


thanks aaron


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

MY first thoughts are What do you have?
2. Why would you be doing the breeding..what do you want out of it?
3. Will it be scatterbred?
4. Are you mixing?


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> MY first thoughts are What do you have?
> 2. Why would you be doing the breeding..what do you want out of it?
> 3. Will it be scatterbred?
> 4. Are you mixing?


after reply's on another pitbull forum i have decidied not to do it.

i have a APBT (see my pics i have posted on this site)
was going to cross it with an australain staffy of the same colour, and the reason why i was going to do it was because i got approached to do it.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

What the hell is an Australian Staffy?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm glad you decided not to do it....................There is no point in mixed 2 diff breeds together like that just to add to the over population of mutts Thanks again for not doing it!

Buz I have no Idea what it is either........


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the only staffies i am aware of is the american staffy and bull staffy is there even a such thing as an australian staffy??? !!??

well im glad you changed your mind i think you made the right choice!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

After a google search the only I came up with is they are like our staffies only they live in Australia. 

To the op I'm glad you are not going to breed. :cheers:


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

.......but we don't have "staffies" --- we have AmStaffs!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

HappyPuppy said:


> .......but we don't have "staffies" --- we have AmStaffs!


Well I think what people refer to when they say staffy, is the Staffordshire Bull Terrier. And AmStaffs, are the American Staffordshire Terriers. The main difference, is that the "staffys" are shorter, and people tend to not crop their ears. I don't think I've seen any with their ears cropped, even when I google them under 'images'.

Here are some links to widipedia:

Staffordshire Bull Terrier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staffordshire_Bull_Terrier

American Staffordshire Terrier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Staffordshire_Terrier

Money_killer, you will not only help the breed by not doing it, but you will save yourself a lot of headaches from any issues. For example, many times the owners of the female don't understand what pick of the litter means, and they end up wanting to keep what you consider to be the pick of the litter, and then problems arise...


----------



## DILLEMMA (Apr 22, 2008)

HappyPuppy said:


> .......but we don't have "staffies" --- we have AmStaffs!


 TRY NOT TO GET HUNG UP ON THE LITTLE STUFF.. ARE YOU GOING TO GET ON TO PEOPLE ABOUT CALLING PIT BULLS "BULLIES"? TO ME A BULLY SOUNDS LIKE A NICKNAME FOR A BULLDOG, NOT A PITBULL . BUT AGAIN, SMALL POTATOES. EVERYONES DIFFERENT .


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's not "little stuff" and I don't think I've ever heard anyone refer to an APBT as a "bully". It is usually the other way around. Properly identifying the different breeds of "pit bull type" dogs is very important when you consider the fact that they are all lumped together by the media and uneducated resulting in the APBT being blamed for ALL deeds done by ALL "pit bull types". Not really small potatoes when BSL is looming for all of us. :roll:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

DILLEMMA said:


> TRY NOT TO GET HUNG UP ON THE LITTLE STUFF.. ARE YOU GOING TO GET ON TO PEOPLE ABOUT CALLING PIT BULLS "BULLIES"? TO ME A BULLY SOUNDS LIKE A NICKNAME FOR A BULLDOG, NOT A PITBULL . BUT AGAIN, SMALL POTATOES. EVERYONES DIFFERENT .


i agree i use staffy for bull staffordshire terrier and american staffy or amstaff for american staffordshire terrier just like we say pitbull or bully we all know what each of us are refereing to its just abreviations. if we wanted to be technicla all the time we could say american pitbull terrier or american bully or american staffordshire or bull staffordshire or american bull dog. its just eaiser. the problem though is when people get these abreviations mixed up and dont know what they are talking about.

and i have owned both a staffie and an amstaff or in technical terms a bull staffordshire terrier and an american staffordshire terrier.i just found it easier to use the abreviations when telling people what kind of dogs i had.


----------

